# BJJ comes to the Twin Ports!



## Makalakumu (Apr 29, 2006)

The good news is that BJJ has moved into our town.  I've been waiting for a while for a legitimate dojo to open.  There are some snags, however.  This dojo is affiliated through Greg Nelson, a BJJ blackbelt under Pedro Sauer.  He comes up to the school periodically to check on the progress and then lets the training just sort of keep going.  The problem is that the dojo is so new that there isn't even a blue belt instructing it yet...only a seasoned white belt.  I have wrestling experience and five years training in JJJ so I'm wondering if it will be worth it.  I suppose that it would give me some partners to roll with, but still, I have to wonder.  The classes are not cheap.  BJJ is something I want to do, but I'm not sure how to proceed.  Advice?


----------

